# General > Pets Corner >  Pets at Home Photos

## dragonfly

so who all got their photos yesterday and what did you think of them??  

Must say I was very happy with them...........a lot better with the plain white background instead of that horrid cottage garden set up!

I scanned my photos in and although they have a very yellow tinge to them they are very good for scanned versions!  I did ask if he would give the jpg files after buying the complete set but he said yes, for £15!!  told him I would scan them!

Bailey



Brodie

----------


## elamik@tiscali.co.uk

Lovely photos Dragonfly, and really beautiful dogs. :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Really nice pic and yes the white background works well.............but who cares about the background, look at the lovely wooffiewuggles.......... ::

----------


## dragonfly

hahaha..................wooffiewuggles Teenybash?!?!?!?  thats a good one!

here's one of both of them together, Brodie looking less than impressed tho!

----------


## teenybash

Brodie looks as if he is saying...'Me knows a is bowootiful...show me to da world!!!!' ::

----------


## skinnydog

Don't they just look like butter wouldn't melt!!  Adorable.

----------


## babybunt

Yeah the photos are great, did not think they would turn out good considering I have a 7month old puppy that would not sit but he did a great job!

----------


## binbob

adoooooooooooooorable.......

----------


## dragonfly

OMG!!! Bailey and Brodie won the Wick P@H Dog Portrait Company's photo competition - Postman delivered a HUGE canvas print today as 1st prize  :Smile:  :Smile: 

This is just the tonic we needed with all thats happening with Brodie.  The photo will be on the dog portrait company's website soon but its not there yet

Chuffed, chuffed, chuffed!!!

----------


## carasmam

Well done Bailey and Brodie, bet that cheered you up no end  :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

> OMG!!! Bailey and Brodie won the Wick P@H Dog Portrait Company's photo competition


And rightfully so -- they are a couple of cuties.  What a lovely surprise and a beautiful keepsake.

----------


## neepnipper

Well done!! There is a poster up in Pets at Home on the notice board showing the first, second and third portraits.

----------


## dragonfly

I'll be in tomorrow to see it!!!!   ::  ::

----------


## Foxy

Well done Brodie, Bailey and Dragonfly.  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

That is great news and well deserved as they are beautiful!

Well done!!!! :Grin:

----------


## binbob

well done..u really deserved it..some good news ...really happy for u. :Grin:

----------


## highlander

Well done, they are such beautiful dogs, can i ask where you got them from, i am missing not having bruno in the house now and might think of getting another one, cant make my mind up to one like brodie or a golden retriever.

----------


## dragonfly

I got Brodie from a breeder in Elgin Highlander and I know of a litter that will be very similar to Brodie in Aberdeen (same dad, and his aunty).  The litter will be about 3 weeks old but know that she is asking rather a lot for them  ::  :: 

PM me if you want more info

----------


## Anne x

well done what good news at last such stunning dogs

----------


## dousslesh

Congratulations. Two beautiful dogs and deserving  winners !

----------


## Julia

Wow, what great news, u must be so proud!  The photos are lovely, deserved winners  :Grin:

----------


## ANNIE

Well done Brodie and 1 up for the labradoodles  :Smile:  
Here's Max when he got his done a couple of years ago
http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?i...posing2xr1.jpg
http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?i...posing1hv4.jpg

----------


## binbob

wow..what a big lad max is....very noble. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Well deserved winners...................they are so beautiful...congratulations. ::

----------


## dragonfly

pics on the website now of 1st, 2nd & 3rd place winners.

Here's my boys winning pic  ::

----------


## teenybash

What a pair of absolute darlings..................... :Smile:

----------


## ANNIE

doodles rool  :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

> pics on the website now of 1st, 2nd & 3rd place winners.
> 
> Here's my boys winning pic


 
A well deserved prize Dragonfly,there a couple of swells :Grin: 

Just the tonic you need just now.

----------


## dragonfly

it was so definately well timed Cuddlepop!  and Brodie is doing so well on his meds that he's like brand new, a lively puppy which he should have been all along and he's getting "feelings" rushing in, mostly when he's playing with his big cuddly cat  :: 

only 10 days til we're off for his op so fingers crossed for that

----------


## bettedaviseyes

beautiful pictures  :Grin:   my dog dexter wee handful but love him ::

----------


## Sarah

Wow your dogs are STUNNING! What breed are they? They look very similar to a friend of mine's dog, he is a Wheaten Terrier X Bearded Collie. Congratulations on winning  :Smile:

----------

